# TTS Ticking Sound



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

So, a few weeks after my introduction thread and a few photos of my new TTS Ltd Edition. The last night has started to make a ticking noise whilst at idle. It only starts once the car is warm and is considerably loud if you lift the bonnet.

Stats: TTS Ltd Edition 14 plate
Mileage: 951

It's just been picked up by Audi Recovery and taken to the dealership. Unfortunately Cheshire Oaks, so I am expecting dire service and lack of comms based on my history with them.

Any thoughts or ideas would be gratefully appreciated.

We have another TTS and an S3 in the office, neither of which make the same noise. They both make the tell tale 2.0 tfsi quiet tick, but nothing this strong. Equally as mine was nice and smooth before, it was something of a concern.

Cheers,

W


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anybody got any thoughts on this one?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry Will, I haven,t even heard or read of anyone with this problem, but let us know what they have to say about it


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

No idea either mate, never heard it on mine. Hopefully something of nothing!


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

It's certainly an odd ball.

I'm awaiting feedback from the dealership this afternoon and will certainly drop the results on here.

Hopefully its easily resolvable...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

big_will said:


> Hopefully its easily resolvable...


I hope it is Will,


----------



## Smith (Sep 26, 2012)

Does it sound like the noise in the video in this post? 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=302848&p=2420877#p2420877


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Could it be a stretched chain? I had a rattle from the engine and turned out to be a stretched chain.


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

It sounds from the video to be a single thud / tick, whereas mine is rpm matched once the engine is warm and disappears once you increase revs.

The latest response from Cheshire Oaks Audi.... "How often do you hear it, as our engineer cannot hear the noise"...."Does he need to open the windows".... WTF...

Needless to say a few words later the engineer was standing out of the car listening to the noise.... We are now in for continued investigation, but "they are busy so it could take a few days"... I guess this is the joy of the car only being 3 weeks from first registration and outstanding customer service.....

/rant over..


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

That is totally unacceptable for them to be taking that long on a brand new car! I would tell them I want it looking at immediately or I would consider rejecting the vehicle!


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Are you sure it's not the purge valve solenoid ?
Mine does it, and consider it quite normal. It's quite a loud tick especially with the bonnet open.
Will only happen when warm and on idle. Blip the throttle and it will disappear then idle quietly for a while, then the tick will start up again after a while back on idle. If that sounds like what you are hearing I don't think it is anything too drastic, if a little annoying.


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

I remember my S3 making ticking sound on idle, but it wasn't too bad. I certainly remember thinking that it didn't sound particularly 'sporty' and sounded rather like a gentle diesel... Probably nothing to worry about


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Mk2Stu, it would be great if you could post a video of your sound for comparison, but from your description, mine doesnt disappear at all.

As for the car, an update from Audi. It has been escalated back through a report to Germany and we await further analysis / info / diagnosis. So it seems it's something they're not to happy with.

In the meantime, I'm getting some ok mpg from a Q3 diesel. No smiles, but its economical........


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

big_will said:


> Mk2Stu, it would be great if you could post a video of your sound for comparison, but from your description, mine doesnt disappear at all.


No worries. I'll try and get a quick vid over the weekend.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Mk2Stu said:


> big_will said:
> 
> 
> > Mk2Stu, it would be great if you could post a video of your sound for comparison, but from your description, mine doesnt disappear at all.
> ...


Here you go. Hope it helps, if only to eliminate something.






Also proof that the EA888 does sound a bit like a diesel on tickover. Thank goodness it has the torque too


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'm not saying this is it but it sounds like either a lazy injector or lazy tappet. 
Notice I said sounds like and nit that is definitively what it is.


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Mk2Stu said:


> Mk2Stu said:
> 
> 
> > big_will said:
> ...


Exactly how mine sounds on TTrs. Running perfectly though but interested to know what it is.


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

It's exactly the same sound, although about twice if not 3 times as loud unfortunately.

We could hear it very easily over the diesel service van of Audi breakdown assist parked next to it.... 

On a side note, I have no further news.

Th latest I have is that the ECU is not providing any feedback, however there are still emergency lights on the dash board.... It was escalated to Germany on Tuesday night, but so far nothing back from there apart from a "we don't know yet" statement.

So another few days in the Q3.

Out of interest, has any one ever had to reject a car. If so how was the process? It's the last thing I want to do after taking nearly 6 months to make my mind up and find the right car, but it appears this could be a long saga...


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Do you know what warning light/lights it has thrown on the dash ?
The fact that mine does this only when warm/hot and doesn't increase with rpm still makes me think it's the PCV (purge) valve solenoid clicking away rather than anything more sinister. I may try and disconnect it over the weekend and see what difference it makes if any. If yours has failed it would certainly give a emission warning light, but the ECU would report that, and I would be surprised if even the most un-savvy of Audi dealerships couldn't diagnose that  
Keep us posted, and I hope it gets sorted satisfactorily without the need to reject your new car !


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

My old GTI sounded similar, as did all gtis. The general opinion was that it was normal for a direct injection petrol car. They all have a diesel noise at idle. The tts engine is the older k04 tfsi (i believe) which does this far more than the newer 210 tsi engines which they have managed to quieten down the injector tapping noise.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It could possibly be a sticking/faulty hydraulic tappet or two. The recirculation valve can also be heard at tick over too.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd be kicking off at Audi for this one. Stand your ground and reject the car.

You've bought a new car, for trouble free driving and not just a knock around small european buzz box. It's an expensive motorcar. Shouldn't be breaking in less than 1000 miles! Plus they should be looking at it straight away, not pushing it back as their busy. Good argument in your case though.

In the same instance, new cars probably need a few thousand miles to run in properly. It could quieten down with a few more miles. You're still gonna be under manufacturers warranty if anything does implode.


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys, apologies for the lack of replies, I've been away for a few days.

So today a new Gateway unit & ECU have been fitted to the car and currently diagnostics / checks are being carried out.

Essentially they believe that the Gateway / ECU has failed and this is the reason why no information can be obtained from the ECU.

Supposedly the ticking has now stopped. But I wait with baited breath till I can collect the car, which could potentially be tonight / tomorrow.

In reference to the previous comment on lights, they were the EMC, Traction, Engine, Battery & ABS. Although more importantly they were flashing, plus the usual "Take straight to nearest garage" warning on the DIS.

I have now written a formal letter to the selling dealership reference rejecting the car, however after some research, it's not as simple as just rejecting it. You need to give them appropriate time / attempts to repair. of which I have notified if it's not repaired by Wednesday (2.5weeks in the garage) then it will be rejected. The challenge of course then is finding another....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

big_will said:


> Hi guys, apologies for the lack of replies, I've been away for a few days.
> 
> So today a new Gateway unit & ECU have been fitted to the car and currently diagnostics / checks are being carried out.
> 
> ...


Yeah for sure but at least they've accepted responsibility by trying to fix the faults. Note, 'faults' which strengthens your case no end and the fact that all the joy and anticipation of taking delivery of a 'premium' car has been shattered...but if they were to offer you a brand new replacement TT then hopefully your confidence in the car 'and' the brand maybe restored especially if this is resolved in a 'timely' manner.

You'll get there as long as you maintain a good degree of professionalism in your persistance to resolve this. Try to compile a dossier of everything that has gone on...troubles, issues (inc time and dates if poss), contact names of people who you have delt with and your approach and replies.

All this may seem a little extreme but all goes towards supporting evidence and hopefully a happy bunny at the end of it.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

big_will said:


> Hi guys, apologies for the lack of replies, I've been away for a few days.
> 
> So today a new Gateway unit & ECU have been fitted to the car and currently diagnostics / checks are being carried out.
> 
> ...


I see. From your original and subsequent posts I read it to be just the ticking noise that was the issue, where clearly with the combination of ECU errors/lights it something wholly more serious. I wouldn't have suggested that it may just be your purge valve solenoid tapping away having known that. Hope you get it all sorted promptly one way of the other :?


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Great news.

I have my car back. After a lovely 17 days in the garage it's finally fixed.

The outcome, it has had a replacement Gateway unit and a replacement ECU + some updates (still waiting on coding for the updates and will post once received).

Upon collecting it, there is now no ticking noise, no ECU faults and all seems good.

The negatives. Well apart from the time and discussions over a replacement (of which Audi were great over), upon collecting the car, it has a scratch on the passenger door sill and approx 51 "test" miles were completed in it..... Frustrating as you can imagine.

As a gesture of good will, Audi UK have offered a service pack for the car, covering it for its duration of warranty (so 3 years).

Summary. I'm very happy to have my car back, Audi UK & Kings Lynn Audi have been exceptional in trying to resolve the problem, offering a replacement (prior to it being fixed) and keeping me in the loop.

On the other hand, Cheshire Oaks Audi, seem unable to answer a phone call. I have been constantly told their staff are busy (at the point of 5 phone calls a day to not get a return call resulting in me driving to the dealership) and to top it off, it's been scratched and what i would personally call excessive test drives given a fault only present at idle....

The car will certainly be going to an alternative dealership for it's servicing in the future... It's just a shame CO Audi are only a few miles away...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I still think I would have wanted a replacement really but as long as you've come away happy then I'm pleased things were sorted out to your satisfaction. 
As for servicing, it's not that expensive in the first few years if you have your car set to variable rather than the fixed.

Is the scratch being sorted out ?


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Templar,

The scratch is certainly being sorted out, it's going in Monday, I have a courtesy car booked for the day. Something I was happy to wait for.

As for the replacement route, it was something I was really against for two reasons. Firstly the time to resolve, I work abroad and I don't have the time to be constantly chasing on something. Secondly, the car it self, being a limited edition model, after discussions with Audi, the challenge is finding one still for sale in stock (there are 5 manuals in the system and 2 roadsters, but nothing showing for a coupe). So whilst I could have pursued till blue in the teeth, I had to take an educated decision on what was the best route at the current time.

With regards to the cars future. I have (via written confirmation) secured the confirmation of a replacement if the vehicle has any further challenges relating to its most recent problem. So that leave's me in the same position I am now, the ability to reject if it has any problems, but retaining my car in the mean time.

Hopefully I won't be back in the garage (once the scratch is sorted) till it's first service (free).

Next stop, Magic Detail in Manchester for a Modesta ceramic coating (something which was due whilst it was getting repaired)....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

big_will said:


> Hi Templar,
> 
> The scratch is certainly being sorted out, it's going in Monday, I have a courtesy car booked for the day. Something I was happy to wait for.
> 
> ...


I believe you have made the right decision in this case being as the particular model you want is going to be hard to find. 
The main thing in this case is you're still in a strong position if problems persist in the future, one of my concerns was the repeat of faults that some vehicles get and always seem to have.

Glad you've got thing's sorted now anyway and many happy miles in the future to be had. Hopefully we'll be seeing you at one of the events.

P.s CQuartz finest is a terrific protection product worth considering after the detail


----------



## big_will (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on the CQuartz.

I'm certainly hoping to attend a few events this year, especially being based up north, there seems to be a few going on.

You're right reference the strong position, the key within all of this and if I could pass one thing along, would be the need to log everything. Every missed call, problem, day spent, time used, conversations had need logging. That way you effectively build a case file on your self.


----------

